# Kate Upton Polar Bare



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2013)

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/02/08/kate-upton-sports-illustrated-cover-swimsuit/







Brrrr!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

I love this thread.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2013)

This thread needs more pix


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 9, 2013)

All of the pix Geoff posted are much more flattering than the new SI cover shot.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 11, 2013)

legalskier said:


> http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/02/08/kate-upton-sports-illustrated-cover-swimsuit/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> All of the pix Geoff posted are much more flattering than the new SI cover shot.



Kate Upton is about 20 lbs heavier in this year's SI photos.   She now looks "normal" rather than supermodel anorexic.  I think it's a good thing.


----------

